# Athena's Quarantine



## queenamira (May 5, 2015)

Athena has moderate fin rot that is in immediate need of care. Treatment will go as followed:

2 tsp AQ Salt/Gallon in heated 1 gallon qt tank for 7 days. Daily 100% water changes and re-dosing 2tsp/gallon. 

After 7 days hopefully regrowth can start! 


Mainly just a reference and record for myself but obviously anyone is welcome to comment


----------



## queenamira (May 5, 2015)

Day 1 of Treatment

First round of AQ Salt treatment started last night. I kind of expected Athena to freak out at the salt in her water but she was fine. She did seem slightly restless but I only assume that's due to downgrading from 10g to 1g. The good thing is that her qt home is heated, so crazy temp drops won't be effecting her (I forgot how drastic the temp changes are throughout the day in such a small tank). She does not act or look stressed, she is eating healthily, and she is active and interactive. 
*It was suggested that I keep the light off in her tank so I will be doing that for the course of treatment. Also the tank is unfiltered - I'm wondering if it's especially beneficial to put an airstone in there right now?


----------



## queenamira (May 5, 2015)

Day 2 of Treatment

Things are going well. First 100% water change done last night! she didn't seem overly stressed. She's still eating very well (3 healthy looking pellets twice a day) and loving it. The only issue I'm having right now is this heater. Lately it's becoming VERY cold, especially in my room, but the Aqueon Mini Heater makes the water reach 90°F. She seems happy in that temp but after reading that I should keep her in 78° to discourage bacteria growth I'm very wary of this heater. I don't have another option at the moment so I have to stick with unplugging when it exceeds the recommended temp. Oh how I wish I had an adjustable heater...
Other than that Athena is looking and doing good.


----------



## queenamira (May 5, 2015)

Day 3 / 4 of Treatment

Everything is the same, normal. Eating 3 pellets twice a day. There isn't really anything to report. 3 more days and Athena is done with treatment!


----------

